# Fridge fuse blown twice in a few days. Anyone any ideas why?



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We keep the van on electricity in our drive at home and the fridge was working fine until the day before we were due to set off from England. It went off. No panic, as it was just a fuse.

We are now in Spain a few days later and the fridge went off again. This time it was the fuse too.
I have managed to get hold of some fuses from a car workshop here which will hopefully keep us going but we are worried that it is more than a coincidence.
Does anyone have any ideas of what might be going wrong.
Thanks in anticipation.
Kath


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

It could be the quality of the fuse, it may be the right amperage but a cheap fuse will some times just melt/blow for no apparent reason.

Keith


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it the 12V side blowing, or the 230V side?

Not clear in the post.

The average electric element is 100W for both 12V and 230V.

That equates to a 10A or 15A fuse for the 12v and a 1A or 2A fuse for the 230V.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It could be a loose connection which occasionally gives a higher resistance and blows the fuse. Or even an occasional short caused by some other wire. The only way to find it would be to check every wire to the fridge.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

It could be the PCB inside the fridge, ours would trip the fuse when turned onto full cold but was fine whilst kept on a lower setting.... once the PCB was changed you could crank it right up to full cold with no problems.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions. It's the 15amp fuse that blew both times.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you wash the van just before the fuse blew? If so remove the outside vent and check that the socket is dry. On some vans the fridge simply plugs in and if water gets in through the vent is can cause the problems you describe. 

I did this  took me hours to find the cause and 5 minutes to dry the socket out

Andy


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, the van had it's first good wash for a while that day. Hopefully if this was the cause it might have dried itself out now that we're in he sun, but if the fuse goes again that will be the first thing to try.
Fingers crossed that this was the problem.


----------

